# Pan American Hwy Driver Seeks Videographer (WI)



## Kim Chee (Mar 28, 2015)

Found on Craigslist:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/cwg/4953770354.html

Posted: an hour ago
* Pan American Hwy Driver Seeks Videographer (WI)*

The plan is simple: Drive from Rhinelander, WI to Tierra del Fuego in 100 days. Looking for someone with camera experience to document this epic voyage. If you are proficient in the use of gopro cameras and the like, please drop me a line. I will be driving and we will be collaborating on video. Expenses will be shared. The car is a Subaru Impreza with low mileage. Plan on camping out most nights. 

If you are up for the trip of a lifetime and interested in making a video about it, let me know.


----------



## Odin (Mar 28, 2015)

This sounds like a great trip. Only thing. With only two people making the trip and no "real crew"... 
I'd be worried about flashing expensive electronics/cameras/gopro around. 
Depending on the location and who you are filming. 
I'm sure checking out a local Cantina in public might be fine. But what about those punk kids at the tracks you try talk to... lol... 
Somehow I'm reminded of @sucuri and his tale on his site hitchtheworld of getting jacked on the highway in Chile was it?


----------



## Preacher (Mar 28, 2015)

Hmmm...leaving from his destination, going to his destination, you working the camera for his project and paying your own way. Nothing about getting back either. I'll pass.


----------



## Odin (Mar 28, 2015)

Huh good point.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 28, 2015)

If he wasn't coming back, 100 days would be taking a reallllllly long time to just get there. Expenses sound like food, gas and whatever. Just remember to keep custody of the footage until you return. Just as in the rest of life...no guarantees.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 28, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, though. If someone is looking to get to Mexico and they've got some videography experience, it might be more appealing then it seems to me. I'm not trying to shit on it. Just pointing out that I wouldn't do it. Hell, if the guy doesn't get any responses he might get whoever is backing him to pony up for them too.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm not sure if anybody is backing him. I think he could have a tough time finding somebody to film as this is over a 3 month long project and most people aside from retirees can't come up with that much free time and the wealthy wouldn't bothe). If it doesn't work out I guess a person could part way and hitch wherever because Mexico is the land of easy hitching last I remember.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah, I wasn't getting the feeling he had backers. That this is probably an independent project he's probably going to try to sell later. But you never know. Still though, he needs to do something to sweeten the deal in my opinion. 

Edited.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 28, 2015)

Preacher said:


> Still though, he needs to do something to sweeten the deal in my opinion.



I agree, its not like I'm lonely and need the company or something.

Use those negotiation skills and get out of paying gas would be the least of what I'd look for.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Mar 28, 2015)

The thing that gets me about it is he's spinning it like just another ride share, with very little other info other than "oh yeah and there's gonna be some video along the way". While yeah I'd love to travel the pan america highway and it's totally something on my bucket list, the way this guy is trying to sell it seems fairly half assed to me.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 28, 2015)

boyofmetal said:


> The thing that gets me about it is he's spinning it like just another ride share, with very little other info other than "oh yeah and there's gonna be some video along the way". While yeah I'd love to travel the pan america highway and it's totally something on my bucket list, the way this guy is trying to sell it seems fairly half assed to me.



He did advertise in "gigs" on CL, this is a not a paying venture, in fact, it will cost something. It would be nice if he posted in a different section. He could just be a lazy writer and won't make the time to make a nice ad with more disclosure. Hell, it would be nice if he actually paid too. 

Just putting it put there. Nothing ventured...


----------

